# E-Collar collar/external beep question



## tusar rodavlas (Oct 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here have an idea as to how an e-collar can be attached/rigged to an external device so that when the button is pressed, an audible beep could be heard which would allow other people to be aware when the collar is being activated. Thanks and Merry Christmas to all.

TR


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

If you're using a Dogtra Ecollar they make a tool called a sound box that is coded to activate when you press the button on the transmitter. But it only works with that transmitter or one with the same code. They're not a catalog item so you'll have to talk to Dogtra directly. 

I've used a CB radio for this as well but the range was pretty limited and was often covered by conversation on the channel. 

You could take another receiver that's coded to the transmitter and install a sound transmitter so that it went off when the receiver got a signal. They're available at Radio Shack. They turn an electrical current into a sound.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Fred Hassen (sit means sit) used to use cheap radio shack walkie talkies at his seminars years ago that sqaucked when the transmitter button was pushed. You might try asking on the e-collar Yahoo group
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/EDogTraining


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Fred Hassen (sit means sit) used to use cheap radio shack walkie talkies at his seminars years ago that sqaucked when the transmitter button was pushed.


I beleive that you're mistaken Thomas. Fred used the same CB radio that I did, not "walkie talkies." But perhaps the generic term "walkie talkie" is misleading me. I take that to mean the Family Channel Radios. 

Years back when I asked what he used he gave me the same Radio Shack model number that I'd been using for quite some time. I still have mine but don't use it any more. The sound boxes from Dogtra are much better. There's no side talk and no range issues. But, of course you have to be using Dogtra Ecollars. 


You could also join This Forum  where the question has already been asked and answered. You must be a member to view the posts.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> I beleive that you're mistaken Thomas. Fred used the same CB radio that I did, not "walkie talkies." But perhaps the generic term "walkie talkie" is misleading me. I take that to mean the Family Channel Radios.
> 
> Years back when I asked what he used he gave me the same Radio Shack model number that I'd been using for quite some time. I still have mine but don't use it any more. The sound boxes from Dogtra are much better. There's no side talk and no range issues. But, of course you have to be using Dogtra Ecollars.
> 
> ...


I think we're talking about the same thing? I picked mine up on sale for under $20. I don't use mine anymore either (not sure I could even find it). I use Tri Tronics collars and I'm not sure if the Dogtra sound box would work. Whats the prices on the the Dogtra sound box? I've seen some of Bart Bellons videos that have an external monitor and he uses Innotech.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think we're talking about the same thing? I picked mine up on sale for under $20.


I don't think so Thomas. One reason is that mine cost $99. (I have no idea what that number has stuck with me). Lol. Mine was an actual CB (Citizen's Band) radio which has mostly fallen into disuse these days. But truckers still use them. I use mine on RV trips to listen for shortcuts from the truckers when traffic gets ugly. 

I just tried a couple of my Dogtras and a TT Sport with my Family Channel Radios. Nothing ... But I didn't try all the security codes, just the main channels. 



Thomas Barriano said:


> I use Tri Tronics collars and I'm not sure if the Dogtra sound box would work. Whats the prices on the the Dogtra sound box?


The Dogtra sound boxes don't work with the TT units, at least not the ones that I've tried them with. Either the frequencies or the codes (perhaps both) are different. The sound boxes only work with the Dogtra collars that they're tuned to ,not other units in the Dogtra line. As with the collars, there are lots of codes. I think they're around $130. I don't know what's out there for Innotek.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

If you want to spend some $$, Bart Bellon will sell it to you. I saw this collar at his training seminar and was very impressed... but you do need to fork out some $$ for it....

http://www.dog-sport.be/en/shop_detail.php?subgroep_id=74&art_id=537


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Erica I didn't see a noisemaker of the type that the OP is looking for on that page. Did I miss it?


----------



## tusar rodavlas (Oct 29, 2008)

Erica Boling said:


> If you want to spend some $$, Bart Bellon will sell it to you. I saw this collar at his training seminar and was very impressed... but you do need to fork out some $$ for it....
> 
> http://www.dog-sport.be/en/shop_detail.php?subgroep_id=74&art_id=537


Thanks for the reply Lou and Thomas. 

Hi Erica,

Im pretty happy with my TT pro 100 G3 but thanks.Those are some nice E-collars that he sells. I wonder what the application is for the smallest receiver. I believe it was one of Bart Bellon's videos that I heard the audible beep whenever he activates the collar.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

The receivers for his collar are SUPER small and very lightweight. The remote has a setting where you can have it release a beeping noise when you push a button.... So in the end, you can have the collar vibrate, beep, and/or give an electrical stimulation to the dog. 

There is a small piece that he created that you can wear on your finger. It basically communicates to the remote/transmitter. So you put the transmitter (which is usually carried in your hand or worn around your neck, etc.) into your pocket. You then put on the finger "kick" on and push a button to have it communicate to the transmitter, which then transmits to the collar. So in essence, this frees up your hand. You do not have to carry the transmitter in your hand. You simply wear the piece on your finger to activate the collar. I didn't use the finger kick, but he said you can simply push the button in a number of ways so that you control the level and type of stimulation that the dog receives. 

Maybe somebody on the forum owns one of these collars and can say more. What I just LOVED about it was how small and lightweight it is. In this day and age of technology, I don't understand why these collars have to be so big, heavy, and clunky. 



tusar rodavlas said:


> Thanks for the reply Lou and Thomas.
> 
> Hi Erica,
> 
> Im pretty happy with my TT pro 100 G3 but thanks.Those are some nice E-collars that he sells. I wonder what the application is for the smallest receiver. I believe it was one of Bart Bellon's videos that I heard the audible beep whenever he activates the collar.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

You probably did hear the beep in one of his videos. He activated the beep when he was doing our seminar in Virginia, and it was so neat. You could hear it, and you knew the EXACT moment that he stimmed (or did not stim) the dog. 

Also, not sure if I completely answered the previous question. Bart was using a microphone and speakers when he presented. He had it set up so that when you heard the beep, it could actually be heard through the speakers that were used with his microphone. I assume the microphone was picking up the sound...but I'm not 100% sure how he set this up.



tusar rodavlas said:


> Thanks for the reply Lou and Thomas.
> 
> Hi Erica,
> 
> Im pretty happy with my TT pro 100 G3 but thanks.Those are some nice E-collars that he sells. I wonder what the application is for the smallest receiver. I believe it was one of Bart Bellon's videos that I heard the audible beep whenever he activates the collar.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> Maybe somebody on the forum owns one of these collars and can say more. What I just LOVED about it was how small and lightweight it is. In this day and age of technology, I don't understand why these collars have to be so big, heavy, and clunky.


http://www.dog-sport.be/nl/shop_detail.php?subgroep_id=74&art_id=483



I have one and I do like the concept, but...

I have a collar with 2 receivers and they correspond with 2 transmitters and 2 finger kicks. Like that, when I train my dog, I have the transmitter in my pocket and it operates from my finger kick. My husband also can direct the dog with his transmitter and also the decoy wears a finger kick.

But even though I love the concept, I don't like the quality of the collar itself. I already had 2 receivers broken because of the impact of my dog when he hits hard. They were replaced under warranty but the second time the people from Martins System weren't too happy about it. Suppose they don't have a clue of how hard a dog can hit... I replaced the plastic collar by an elastic one and now the problem is solved but then again with such an expensive collar (the whole system cost about 1000 Euros) I think it's not acceptable that a customer should look for a solution himself...

Never had these problems with Innotek so now I'm training with our good old Innoteks again


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, Martine! So I guess I'll still keep looking for my mini receivers that are sturdy enough to survive Ring Sport. 



Martine Loots said:


> http://www.dog-sport.be/nl/shop_detail.php?subgroep_id=74&art_id=483
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

